# Is letting a rat live with permanent head tilt humane?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I came home from work a few nights ago and found Izzy completely over on one side and moving her feet like she was walking but going no where.

As some of you know, she came to me with a SEVERE head tilt that I was told was permanent. 

I took her to see my vet and she thinks it may have been a stroke or that the head tilt was getting worse.

I have meds for her and she is walking again but not without flopping over on her side occasionally.

My vet said at this point it would be more humane to put her to sleep as she feels Izzy may be suffering?

I know what can cause head tilt but WHAT EXACTLY IS IT? I have googled it 6+ and cannot seem to get a straight answer.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Head tilts are caused by 3 things, an inner ear infection (most common) a stroke or a brain tumour. 

An inner ear infection cause one of the rats major ways of staying upright to malfunction, (like humans there inner ear acts as a inbuilt spirit level which acts alongside there feet and eyes to establish the right way up). The inner ear infection needs treating with a high end course of antibiotics (baytril is fine for this) and steroids, most vets onky perscribe the first and this often leaves the rat with significant damage to there inner ear, causing a perminant head tilt, the more you can repair the more normal the rat can be. I have met many rats with varying degrees of head tilts from an infection, all have coped very well and been very mobile and active in there cages. In human hands some have rolled due to the lack of having there feet on solid ground but the rats have not been bothered by this. They cope amazingly well considering when I had an inner ear infection (labrynthitis) it took me months to get back to normal and I still got odd attacks for a few years later.

A stroke comes on suddenly, it effectively one side of the brain having a wibble, it can be mild or quite bad. When this happens it throws out various bits of of the body, generally along one side. This happens suddenly and the rat slowly improves. Steroids speed up the process. You normally see weakness on one side and the rat is generally very floppy immediately afterwards and not well. These commonly reoccur, there are meds to reduce the liklihood of this. This is the second most likley, and a fair bit less likley than an infection. Recover is fairly good as long as another doesnt occur, any subsequent ones tend to hit in 3 to7 dayz and are often fatal or make the rat much worse. If they are too severe theres not much coming back a rat can do, I tend to try steroids for a week, if they are doing well I continue.

A brain tumour can cause pressure on bits of the brain, when this is in certain places it can cause a tilt. You will normally see other symptoms such as confusion and a lack of coordination. It comes on gradually and whilst steroids will slow the progression and improve the symptoms short term, there is no cure, it is a case of judging when a rats quality of life has dropped too low. I tend to put to sleep sooner when I am pretty sure its one of these, they arent nice.


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

I have this exact problem with one of my rats (most likely a stroke) but i think if the medication slightly helped and she can still do her regular things (like eat and sleep) then it's better for her to live out her days until you make the decision when she isn't enjoying life anymore.
vets will always give you the putting her down option, but i feel it's not really there choice to give you the option if the rat can still do her regular activites.

unless your rat can't do things for herself, only then would i consider putting her down an option.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

As long as she's happy and isn't in pain I see no need to have her pts. She'll more than likely become a special needs rat and she'll have to rely heavily on you for the rest of her life. My own personal opinion on special needs rats is that need a little extra love and care and I feel the need to do everything in my power to keep them happy and healthy for as long as possible.


----------

